# Updated Mesic Cougar with pics



## upmounty (Sep 26, 2007)

I got the email about the cougar shot in mesick  I didn't see any pics on here but these two were attached to the email i recieved. Is he a Mi DNR officer?



















I guess these emails move rapidly


----------



## Shotgun (Jun 10, 2000)

Do ya live under a rock in da yoop?


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

YES!!! That IS the cougar!!!

Finally....proof they do live in Michigan....

Good to see someone finally shot that thing. I'm sick of that thing getting into the garbage cans...


----------



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

Oh my God so there are Cougars in Michigan. :yikes:


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## the roofer (Jan 14, 2009)

Trying to blow up image but having problems...


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

the roofer said:


> Trying to blow up image but having problems...


 
Yes, but he is on the run from all the non-believers....

There is a state-wide manhunt for that guy..


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Are you kidding me? 


http://www.upnorthlive.com/news/story.aspx?id=352016

Lets put this stupid story to rest......

In case some need another legitmate source
http://www.detnews.com/article/2009...net-cougar-story-gets-credited-to-wrong-state


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

That's no cougar! That's my friendly neighborhood kitty cat!

I can't belive they shot Fluffy!


----------



## upmounty (Sep 26, 2007)

i didnt post the pics because i believed it, there were other posts that didn't have the pics to go along with it is all. once a cougar is really killed in michigan we WILL hear about


----------

